# Federalism vs Federal Vision



## OpenAir (Jul 30, 2013)

I am very new to studying Covenant Theology. 

Is Federalism (1689 Federalism | The distinctive biblical theology of confessional particular baptists) the same thing as Federal Vision Theology? If not, what is the difference?

Thanks!


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jul 30, 2013)

Brother Chris,

Federalism is what is taught in the Westminster Standards and those variants of them (Savoy, London, etc.). The word comes from "foedus," the Latin for "covenant." So standard covenant of works (covenant of redemption), covenant of grace theology is federal theology. 

Federal vision purports to revitalize covenant theology but in so doing transforms it. Here is a link to one of the short pieces that I wrote sometime ago on it: New Horizons.

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 31, 2013)

To add to what Alan is saying, Federal Vision is false teaching.


----------



## PatrickTMcWilliams (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Chris,

These men are correct. Here are a couple of blog posts that show specifically how the federalism of the 17th century particular baptists is very much opposed to the teachings of the Federal Vision: Unity Against Distortions of Justification by Faith Alone - Benjamin Keach

Nehemiah Coxe vs. the Federal Vision

More resources on Baptist Covenant Theology vs. Federal Vision

To learn more about Historic Baptist Covenant Theology (Federalism), check out these sites:

The Confessing Baptist

1689 Federalism

Particular Voices

The Sovereign Logos

Happy reading!


----------

